# Scranton, Presidents Day



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a thread in Live Steam on the steam up at the Electric Trolley Museum in Scranton, PA., but I would like to mention that Clem will also have the Warrior Run portable layout (non-steam) in operation, as seen at ECLSTS and Timonium GSTS.  Rog will be running  his 'K''s and I will be there on Sunday with my RYM EBT Mikado and train.


Details in this thread: *Scranton PA Steamup.** *


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got back and uploaded a few photos...

My EBT Mikado #15 with my combine and boxcar, plus 8 of Dr Rivet's RYM brass hoppers. Roger Cutter and Ken Molchanow are making points.










The Jolly Green Giant made an appearance and ran very nicely:










The yard was all-EBT (I guess Roger's RGS consist was out on the main!)









And finally, an evening shot in the yard:










I have a couple of bits of video, but it's more of the same, so I'll spare you for now.


----------



## RGSSJD (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is a good photo of Peter enjoying his new engine.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken, 

_Thanks for taking a front view. My jeans had a very large rip in the rear, probably caused by the effort of lifting that big beast!!_


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 

Beautiful photos. I really liked your caboose. Do you have a photo of it? 

I look forward to seeing your engine again when you are competing for track time with Jack Thompson at ECLSTS! 

Best regards, 

Alan 

PS Did anyone get photos of Roger Cutter's HOn3 layout? Even though I ran Jeff's engine on it, I forgot to get pictures!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan, 
Thanks for the compliments. Your photos aren't bad either! (Guess I'll have to do that video..) 

I have lots of photos and video of the 'caboose', otherwise known as a combine. It's a Don Winter kit with seats, 'adjusted' roof, etc. 












when you are competing for track time with Jack Thompson 


Actually, I may not bring the loco to ECLSTS. I'll only be there for a day, and if I spend my time running trains I don't get to see all the other goodies! 

P.S. I found a bit of Mini-RGSEast behind the smoke from Mike's Shay.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 

Thanks for the post! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

And now the video - of EBT #15 and trrain, of course. The Jolly Green Giant can be seen in the final frames.


----------

